# looking for colorful betas?



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

does anybody know where to get colorul betas like the wildforfish's below, they dont have to be show quality just more colorful than those petsmart betas.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

By the way I was hoping for a cronwtail beta colored similar to the one above.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

check out aquabid.com


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

aquabid.com

check out your local aquarium club. theres betta breeders everywhere that have some gorgeous bettas


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

http://fins.actwin.com/dir/clubs.php?c=1&r=50

aquarium clubs in texas

Texas Betta Society, Dallas and Fort Worth, Texas, [email protected]. 
This betta club is for people who like betta in North Texas area. If anyone is interested, please go to our website (www.texasbetta.com) for more details or you can go to our monthly meeting. You don\'t have to be a member to go to our meetings.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks for the info justin!


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

petco (at least the one near me) has been getting in some nice ones now. They currently sell veils, deltas, crowntails, and some nice halfmoons. I bought This HM there:


----------

